
The Personal Finance Industry Is a Scam - jaden
https://www.gq.com/story/suze-orman-personal-finance
======
apo
> Instead of the sage life-saving advice I was sure she [Suze Orman] would
> offer on how to manage an amount of student debt the size of a home
> mortgage, she quickly brushed me aside with a breezily uttered, “student
> debt doesn’t count because it doesn’t affect your credit rating.” ...

Student debt can't be discharged except in very restrictive situations, so you
could say this form of debt matters more.

[https://studentaid.ed.gov/sa/repay-loans/forgiveness-
cancell...](https://studentaid.ed.gov/sa/repay-loans/forgiveness-cancellation)

